# Circumcision & Feeling



## mottled.kitten (Nov 11, 2008)

lol o_o

Ok, apparently there's a lot of confusion about this.

*From NORM (National Organization of Restoring Men):*


> *The Purpose and Function of the Foreskin*
> 
> *Protection.* The foreskin protects the sensitive glans           throughout life from adverse conditions, such as the abrasiveness of           clothing. Without the foreskin, the glans becomes dry and calloused and           desensitized.
> 
> ...



There was also a Bullsh*t episode on it, but I haven't seen it in a very long time so I don't remember much about it. 

Also, from Mothers Against Circumcision:



> *When a baby boy's normal intact penis is circumcised, this is what is lost -- forever:***1. *The *foreskin*, which comprises up to 50% (sometimes more) of the _mobile skin system_ of the penis. If unfolded and spread out flat, the average adult foreskin would measure about 15 square inches (the size of a 3 x 5-inch index card). This highly specialized tissue normally covers the glans and protects it from abrasion, drying, callusing (keratinization), and contaminants of all kinds. The effect of glans keratinization on human sexuality has never been studied.
> **2.* The *frenar band* of soft ridges -- the _primary erogenous zone_ of the male body. Loss of this delicate belt of densely innervated, sexually responsive tissue reduces the fullness and intensity of sexual response.
> **3.* The foreskin's "*gliding action*"-- the _hallmark mechanical feature_ of the normal, natural, intact penis. This non-abrasive gliding of the penis in and out of itself within the vagina facilitates smooth, comfortable, pleasurable intercourse for both partners. Without this gliding action, the corona of the circumcised penis can function as a one-way valve, scraping vaginal lubricants out into the drying air and making artificial lubricants essential for pleasurable intercourse.
> **4.* Thousands of coiled fine-touch mechanoreceptors called *Meissner's corpuscles*, the most important sensory component of the foreskin, encapsulated *Vater-Pacinian cells, Merkel's cells, nociceptors*, and branches of the *dorsal nerve* and *perineal nerve*. Altogether, between 10,000 and 20,000 *specialized erotogenic nerve endings* of several types, which can feel slight motion and stretch, subtle changes in temperature, and fine gradations in texture are lost.
> ...



There's more, google if you want to read on, but it was irrelevant to my point. My fiance is actually angry that he was circumcised at birth. That is a personal choice, I suppose, but if we're just going to be cutting away "needless" body parts at birth, I can think of a lot more we can be doing...


----------



## Azure (Nov 11, 2008)

Lovely, just lovely.  Kimmersets Foreskin would approve.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmm well i'm glad i got one!


But yeah seriously what the hell?


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 11, 2008)

We were going completely off topic on another thread, and someone said "If you wanna talk about circumcision make a new thread!" ...so I did. xD


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 11, 2008)

FUCK, I seriously hate this, the majority of the US thinks it makes it more clean or something like that, oh god, it takes 3 more seconds in the shower, but in all honesty just do it if it's a religious thing for you, but most don't do it for that reason, alot of people have it done to "fit in" and such because it's the "norm" here in the US.

One other thing I greatly dislike about the procedure is that it's usually done when the person is very young, so alot of the time people are disfigured by a doctor with no say in the matter whatsoever, I'm sorry but I just see that as really 'effed up, at least wait until the person's old enough to make the decision on their own.

If there was some way to reverse a circumcision or something along those lines I'd gladly have it done, I don't know why I had it done to me, from my knowledge it wasn't for any medical reason, and I'm pretty far from jewish so I'm guessing that I had it done because some moronic doctor pressured parents into doing it, saying it can reduce this, and this, and that, and that it's more clean, in other words I got skrewed over so a doctor could make a little more money.

I really don't know why this makes me so annoyed, but I just feel like I'm missing something, like something I really should have but it's just not there for some reason, seriously, people that are uncircumcised are lucky as all hell, you don't have to live missing a part of yourself so some doctor made another nice little bundle of cash.

*SIGH*

Well, there's my little agitated early morning rant on that. lol


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 11, 2008)

I heard that there were methods on "growing back" your foreskin.
Can't remember the names of them but Google will probably yield some answers.


----------



## Uro (Nov 11, 2008)

Ummmmm.....was this thread necessary?


----------



## ADF (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't get a choice in the matter, my parents had me circumcised when I was very young. I'm not exactly sure on the justifications, too embarrassing to sit down and seriously talk about. The few times I have asked I get everything from accidental diaper fires to infections that prevented urinating, no idea why they are highly inconsistent; I just hope it wasn't because of some BS religious reasons or "cleanliness" as so often argued.


----------



## dietrc70 (Nov 11, 2008)

Around the time of the first century, Jews who wanted to assimilate into cosmopolitan Hellenic culture would sometimes reverse their circumcision by hanging weights on the remaining tissue.  It was embarrassing, I guess, to go to the gymnasium (where men exercised nude) and not quite fit in with the gentiles.  

Maimonides (a 12th century physician and major Jewish theologian) wrote that one of the benefits of circumcision was that it reduced sexual sensitivity and encouraged Jewish men not to waste time with excessive sex.



ADF said:


> I didn't get a choice in the matter, my parents had me circumcised when I was very young. I'm not exactly sure on the justifications, too embarrassing to sit down and seriously talk about. The few times I have asked I get everything from accidental diaper fires to infections that prevented urinating, no idea why they are highly inconsistent; I just hope it wasn't because of some BS religious reasons or "cleanliness" as so often argued.



It definitely was something of a medical fad.  The standard reasons were "hygiene," "everyone else does it, do you want your son to look different", etc.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2008)

...

The fact that a female started this thread amuses me mildly.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 11, 2008)

The first place I quoted, NORM.org, is for men who want to regrow/reform their foreskin.

Mikey, my fiance feels your anger. His was botched, and of course he can't go back and fix it now. =\



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...
> 
> The fact that a female started this thread amuses me mildly.



I give up--since when does lack of penis have anything to do with knowing things about them?


----------



## Uro (Nov 11, 2008)

circumcised looks better.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 11, 2008)

Uro said:


> circumcised looks better.


This.

However, I want my foreskin back anyway. I want enhanced sex. >:C


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 11, 2008)

LucidBlaze said:


> I heard that there were methods on "growing back" your foreskin.
> Can't remember the names of them but Google will probably yield some answers.



Yes, it is possible to some extent, but it's not quite as good as the original.



Uro said:


> circumcised looks better.



Agreed.  Cruel catch 22 in a way - seems better to have some skin, but looks much better without it.


----------



## Emil (Nov 11, 2008)

Since all male orgasms are basically experienced in the same way, all having a foreskin would do is stimulate a male to the same orgasm in a shorter amount of time I would think.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmm... I just say... who the fuck cares? Men are hyper sensitive anyways. It doesn't take much. And the reason the US has deemed it the medical norm to circumcise children, is for medical reasons, not sexual ones. It DOES promote better health, so it was decided on with no opposition.
I mean really... how much more sexual readiness does a man need? That's just bullshit. Save your dick for your final Lover, and the love will make the sensation _almost_ irrelevant. Love really is that good, when you _really_ have it.

I still can't believe we have a whole thread about circumcision... it's not even good for lulz.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Nov 11, 2008)

*has a proud foreskin*


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 11, 2008)

Kimmerset's Foreskin.

That is all.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Kimmerset's Foreskin.



What the hell is this?


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 11, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> What the hell is this?


 
Kimmerset's foreskin.


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2008)

Emil said:


> Since all male orgasms are basically experienced in the same way



You're obviously not a bottom.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't have a choice.  T.-.T  Thanks for making me feel bad about my penis.


----------



## Uro (Nov 11, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> What the hell is this?



An annoying 'meme' on these forums.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 11, 2008)

Circumcision is evil!!!
It's unhealthy and wrong.
NEVER EVER circumcise your children.
It's easier to get aids and they lose* like 30% feeling.
So, NEVER!!!! >.<


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm strongly against circumcision, it's barbaric.


----------



## Talvi (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't agree with routine infant circumcision.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 11, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Hmm... I just say... who the fuck cares? Men are hyper sensitive anyways. It doesn't take much. And the reason the US has deemed it the medical norm to circumcise children, is for medical reasons, not sexual ones. It DOES promote better health, so it was decided on with no opposition.
> I mean really... how much more sexual readiness does a man need? That's just bullshit. Save your dick for your final Lover, and the love will make the sensation _almost_ irrelevant. Love really is that good, when you _really_ have it.



Research shows that men with foreskin last longer in bed.

Also, it is not "more healthy". All you have to do is wash your dick to be healthy. OOPS... sorry. I forgot most furries don't understand hygiene. =(

My standing on it is to not circumcise while they're babies. Let them decide when they're older if they want to mutilate their body.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> My standing on it is to not circumcise while they're babies. Let them decide when they're older if they want to mutilate their body.



This is pretty much my standing on this matter. Its not like infants can say yes or no after all.


----------



## Takun (Nov 11, 2008)

I got no say in the matter.  It was done because of religion.  I'm atheist.

Fucking no say in the matter.  I'm semi-bitter about it, but meh.  My boyfriend and I can deal with eachothers mutilated genitals and cry about together or something.

Also, I should go pay Kimmerset's foreskin a visit while I'm in town.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Also, I should go pay Kimmerset's foreskin a visit while I'm in town.



Tell him we're fighting for his rights!


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> My standing on it is to not circumcise while they're babies. Let them decide when they're older if they want to mutilate their body.


Dude, I love you. Lol.
Your like one of the few who know all the smart shit about it.
EVIL!!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Research shows that men with foreskin last longer in bed.
> 
> Also, it is not "more healthy". All you have to do is wash your dick to be healthy. OOPS... sorry. I forgot most furries don't understand hygiene. =(
> 
> My standing on it is to not circumcise while they're babies. Let them decide when they're older if they want to mutilate their body.


You have a strong biased opinion on this. Yes research is useful, but its not valid for all males in the world. Taking any number of males from any populated area cannot make a solid point against all males in the world.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You have a strong biased opinion on this. Yes research is useful, but its not valid for all males in the world. Taking any number of males from any populated area cannot make a solid point against all males in the world.



Circumcision is only widely done in the US.

I'm not the only one with this information... really guys, I didn't pull this out of my ass. It's all over the place.

http://www.cirp.org/library/ethics/milos-macris/

Another place with information.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Why the Hell are you all so interested in it? *Sigh* It's both a blessing and a curse for me...


----------



## Jelly (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Research shows that men with foreskin last longer in bed.


That seems contrary to the other statement on how having a foreskin makes sex more pleasurable for men.
You'd think, you know - spent faster? Longer period of post-intercourse hyper sensitivity?
Or is I misunderstanding this?

(Also, prease to link to research papers. c: )


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Circumcision is only widely done in the US.
> 
> I'm not the only one with this information... really guys, I didn't pull this out of my ass. It's all over the place.
> 
> ...


Okay okay. Uncle.
Im not going to go any further with this. 

Im happy being who I am, either way it doesnt matter to me. It provides pleasure and keeps the human race going.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 11, 2008)

An infant does retain significant memory traces of traumatic events. When a child is subjected to intolerable, overwhelming pain, it conceptualizes mother as both participatory and responsible regardless of mother's intent. When in fact mother is truly complicit, as in giving permission for unanesthetized surgery, i.e., circumcision, the perception of the infant of her culpability and willingness to have him harmed is indelibly emplaced. The consequences for impaired bonding are significant.--Rima Laibow, MD

Now that's an interesting one. Too bad it comes from an abstract for a symposium lecture. :c


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> We were going completely off topic on another thread, and someone said "If you wanna talk about circumcision make a new thread!" ...so I did. xD


Make a new thread
They said


----------



## Skittle (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate circumcision. It is pain that is not needed and should be the person's choice. Plus, circumcised pen0rs are ugly as fuck. Mushrooms on a stick. 

That whole cleanliness thing, yea. People can take daily showers now. It's not needed. Cleaning a dick with a foreskin is easy. I've seen.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> http://www.cirp.org/library/ethics/milos-macris/



I am not amused. Exactly half way down, it becomes non-scientific and pointless. New reference, please? This one is not reliable.


----------



## Emil (Nov 11, 2008)

Aden said:


> You're obviously not a bottom.



That also doesnt actually require use of the penis on the part of the bottom. Oh, and I actually am =\



> My standing on it is to not circumcise while they're babies. Let them decide when they're older if they want to mutilate their body.



Yes, when the operation has a significantly higher chance of failing.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 11, 2008)

Emil said:


> Yes, when the operation has a significantly higher chance of failing.



How can you "fail" cutting off skin? o__o

Here's another link:
http://www.nocirc.org/

Of course there's going to be a lot of discrepancies in this debate, because that's what it is... right now it's an ongoing debate. Just like smoking, abortion, et cetera, there are lies and truths everywhere. Which lies are the truth?


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Which lies are the truth?



By definition and adherence to reality: _*NONE*_.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 11, 2008)

*has no foreskin*
curse them all Dx
sad face D:


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 11, 2008)

Well in all these cases, I'm glad I have one and sorry for those who don't...I'm really sorry guys ;_; But I will not go on about what your missing. I'm sure you don't want to know...


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 11, 2008)

I was Cir-cut so to speak and I fucking hate my parnets for it. 

Jeezus they could of just left me alone....Not like I can grow it back


----------



## Emil (Nov 11, 2008)

http://men.webmd.com/news/20080109/adult_circumcision_no_sex_woes_seen

http://blogs.webmd.com/mens-health-office/2006/01/adult-circumcision.html

http://www.circinfo.com/an_account.html

http://www.circinfo.com/myths/myths_and_lies1.html


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 11, 2008)

Emil said:


> http://men.webmd.com/news/20080109/adult_circumcision_no_sex_woes_seen
> 
> http://blogs.webmd.com/mens-health-office/2006/01/adult-circumcision.html
> 
> ...



?


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

LoinRockerForever said:


> ?


What confused you? It made sense to me. 
Epic contribution, Emil.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread makes me feel inadequate.:'(

If you'll excuse me, I'm off to the dealership to buy a ridiculously large 4x4 truck.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

A thread about dicks started and virtually hosted by a girl... I sense total lack of a point here.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 11, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> What confused you? It made sense to me.
> Epic contribution, Emil.




Well, they are good links. I was wondering if there was a website to know how to "regrow" it....I know its a lost cause but I hate the fact people feel the need to impose themselves on other lives all the time âŒ_âŒ Especially mine.


----------



## Emil (Nov 11, 2008)

LoinRockerForever said:


> Well, they are good links. I was wondering if there was a website to know how to "regrow" it....I know its a lost cause but I hate the fact people feel the need to impose themselves on other lives all the time âŒ_âŒ Especially mine.



Its only just revenge since many children impose themselves on their parents =3 lol jk jk


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> I give up--since when does lack of penis have anything to do with knowing things about them?



Just seems strange to me, I guess.   Apologies if I offended.

I got cut when I was little, due to concerns about hygiene and proper function of the urinary tract.  It didn't get mangled but it looks kinda odd in spots...

I have a similar reaction to the concept of male gynecologists... generally seems that a doctor should have first-hand knowledge about such parts of the body.  Like a mechanic who works on BMWs should have a BMW himself, sorta.

I can't remember the last time I heard a female start talking about male circumcision and its attendant problems.  Seriously.

Well, except for that one time on The View... those women creep me out...


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 11, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> A thread about dicks started and virtually hosted by a girl... I sense total lack of a point here.



And yet you keep posting...

Good links, Emil. Maybe this is on snopes? xD



> Men Circumcised as Adults Note No Problems With Sexual Satisfaction or Sexual Function



Of course not... your penis is still going to work--there are still nerve endings there, as any cut man will tell you.

Well, I'm not going to give reviews on every single web page, but if you really want me to Mr. Korro, I can. If my lack of a penis really bothers you *that much*, I can put my fiance on here, who does in fact have one, and he can talk to you about it.

Foreskin makes sex feel better for the women, so I don't really expect the gay men out there to catch onto that wave.

I was going to type more here, but I've been distracted by free dinner. bbl


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Of course not... your penis is still going to work--there are still nerve endings there, as any cut man will tell you.
> 
> Well, I'm not going to give reviews on every single web page, but if you really want me to Mr. Korro, I can. If my lack of a penis really bothers you *that much*, I can put my fiance on here, who does in fact have one, and he can talk to you about it.


To be honest, as a "cut" man, I don't give a damn what extra fuzzies I'm missing out on, so I am extra confused as to why you care.



mottled.kitten said:


> Foreskin makes sex feel better for the women, so I don't really expect the gay men out there to catch onto that wave.


Hmm.... I can't help but wonder if you've got experience to compare the two, or if you're just really psyched about your bandwagon.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> My boyfriend and I can deal with eachothers mutilated genitals and cry about together or something.



By deal with it, you mean you just fuck like rabbits in heat?


----------



## Talvi (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Foreskin makes sex feel better for the women, so I don't really expect the gay men out there to catch onto that wave.


Howso? I don't need to know but I'm a tiny bit curious.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Foreskin makes sex feel better for the women, so I don't really expect the gay men out there to catch onto that wave.



Sources?

Near as I can tell a foreskin on a dick is about as useful as the fins on a '59 Cadillac.  Nothing more than festoonment and gee-whiz novelty value.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a certain type...A variation its not fully gone but not fully there, I still have it so it goes up half way around my tip, I dunno about what one that has it all on looks like so me no know...Persian's rock x3


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> fins on a '59 Cadillac.


I always thought those looked tacky as hell.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> I always thought those looked tacky as hell.



They do.  It's pretty much been universally agreed upon that the '59 Caddy "rocket-ship" fins are ugly, tacky and a low point for automotive styling.  But the point was that they're useless decorations that require just that much more cleaning, just like a foreskin.


----------



## Glennjam (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm facing this decision right now, my foreskin is tight so the head can't produce, so one of my choices is getting circumcised, personally I want to avoid that at all costs, I'm looking into other options right now.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 11, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> They do.  It's pretty much been universally agreed upon that the '59 Caddy "rocket-ship" fins are ugly, tacky and a low point for automotive styling.  But the point was that they're useless decorations that require just that much more cleaning, just like a foreskin.


To you. I find penises without foreskins ungodly ugly and nasty. Gimme some of dat skin, baby,


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 11, 2008)

I miss my foreskin, but it fused with my glans and an infection took hold, so my foreskin had to do. But I have a little bit left over on the underside so it is not all that bad.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 11, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Foreskin makes sex feel better for the women, so I don't really expect the gay men out there to catch onto that wave.


 
Actually foreskin makes gay sex feel quite a bit better, and quite a bit easier since the head isn't relatively dried out and is more moist, it makes it easier to penetrate and makes it easier to slide in and out from the foreskin gliding over the head.

I may have gotten skrewed over by some conniving doctor, but at least my sweety is still completely intact... lucky. lol


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

The health benefits to being circumcised far outweigh any benefits that having one might give you.  End of fucking discussion.

Seriously, stop bitching about your dick being slightly less sensitive, because you are going to die a virgin anyways.

Also, you can not regrow a foreskin.  That is a myth.  Once that skin is gone you can't get it back.  It is gone forever.  The stretching method just stretches normal skin over the head of the penis.  It is not the same kind of skin as a foreskin.  Also, it looks fucked up.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 11, 2008)

Emil said:


> Since all male orgasms are basically experienced in the same way, all having a foreskin would do is stimulate a male to the same orgasm in a shorter amount of time I would think.



This is probably why I shoot faster than circumcized men. 

<3 pawing with the skin.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 11, 2008)

Not annoyed at it being less sensitive, I'm annoyed that someone made a decision to cut off a part of my body without me having any kind of say whatsoever in it.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

Also, having a foreskin does make sex a little bit better for your partner do to the rolled back foreskin creating a sort of ridge, but it doesn't make that much of a difference.  If it's that big of a deal to you, you probably just suck at sex.



Glennjam said:


> I'm facing this decision right now, my foreskin is tight so the head can't produce, so one of my choices is getting circumcised, personally I want to avoid that at all costs, I'm looking into other options right now.



Sounds like you have phimosis.  I wasn't aware that you had any choice but circumcision.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 11, 2008)

Good thing I still have mine. ^_^


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

mrchris said:


> This is probably why I shoot faster than circumcized men.



:roll:

Also, pawing?  Get out.



Yaoi-Mikey said:


> I'm annoyed that someone made a decision to cut off a part of my body without me having any kind of say whatsoever in it.



Considering that you weren't old enough to form conscious thoughts yet...

Even so, it's a medical decision more than anything else.  Preemptive health care.  You're more likely to develop a problem because of the foreskin in your earliest years, and by the time you're old enough to make the decision for yourself (let's say about 18 because in general men are fucking retards before that point) it's way too late, isn't it?

Besides, if you end up having to get circumcised later in life, the experience is reportedly rather traumatizing.  It's like if your best friend had their face totally reconstructed.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 11, 2008)

Personally I don't really care about the fact that I'm cut, means nothing at all  to me, I don't get what the big deal is.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm... in this forum alone... two people with complications due to foreskin. Methinks point be rested. I haven't heard from anybody who had complications due to circumcision. I think this so called "Myth" that people accuse circumcision on is actually tradition. Don't you think that after thousands of years on earth, some culture would get tired of these random complications and remove it? The foreskin is just the attention whore of your body. Serves no purpose other than to be hyper sensitive. Whoopty-fucking-doo! 

I vote.... *leaves*


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2008)

If nothing else, there's the fact that not having a foreskin means one less thing to go wrong with your dick.  I've heard horror stories of torn foreskins before.

Think of it like you would think of a machine.  The more parts in the machine, the more things there are that can fail and break.  Circumcision just takes one less part out of the machine and leaves it operational (usually).


----------



## Bambi (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow.

Circumcision and Feeling. Guess what? Circumsized, haven't lost any feeling.


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Wow.
> 
> Circumcision and Feeling. Guess what? Circumsized, haven't lost any feeling.



This is up for argument because you've probably been circumsized your whole life and don't have anything to compare it to.  

Having foreskin can make the head very sensitive to things like rubbing up against your underwear/jeans.  If this kind of thing does not bother you, that's an argument as to how you lose feeling without foreskin.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> This is up for argument because you've probably been circumsized your whole life and don't have anything to compare it to.
> 
> Having foreskin can make the head very sensitive to things like rubbing up against your underwear/jeans.  If this kind of thing does not bother you, that's an argument as to how you lose feeling without foreskin.


No even if you've been circumsized you can tell if you have feeling in your crotch, there is no argument about that. Either you feel something or dont. There could be an argument in the sensitivity of it.


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No even if you've been circumsized you can tell if you have feeling in your crotch, there is no argument about that. Either you feel something or dont. There could be an argument in the sensitivity of it.


I wasn't arguing about a loss of -all- feeling, I was arguing about a loss of -potential- feeling. I never said people without foreskins cannot feel their penis.  Whether or not that is good or bad, though, is up for debate.  Sometimes having a sensitive head (especially after you cum) just sucks. -_-


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2008)

You know, there _are_ medical reasons for a circumscison. Or maybe you've never heard about penial diseases? Do a little bit of research, why dotcha?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> You know, there _are_ medical reasons for a circumscison. Or maybe you've never heard about penial diseases? Do a little bit of research, why dotcha?


Ive brought that up to someone before, they blew it off saying "It only reduces the risk". >_>


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

If you're talking to me, I'm not arguing be medical benefits of having a circumsized penis.  I don't really care.  I figure I'm good so long as I clean it every day.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> If you're talking to me, I'm not arguing be medical benefits of having a circumsized penis. I don't really care. I figure I'm good so long as I clean it every day.


 
...I wasn't even close to talking about the medical benefits of a cut penis. I'm talking about penial diseases. Look it up.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ive brought that up to someone before, they blew it off saying "It only reduces the risk". >_>


 
That's because they have nothing to say, so try to look intelligent by making an "intellectual" answer, which is really just their way of getting the last word in, i.e., they're being immature and are too stupid to know it.

Related thread: 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=30604


----------



## Kajet (Nov 12, 2008)

ITT: Dick snipping discussion =P

Quite frankly circumcision should be a decision left for the person and maybe their long term mate.


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> ...I wasn't even close to talking about the medical benefits of a cut penis. I'm talking about penial diseases. Look it up.



No thanks.  In class.  I'm not sure at all what you're trying to argue.  Are you arguing for or against circumcisions?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> ...I wasn't even close to talking about the medical benefits of a cut penis. I'm talking about penial diseases. Look it up.


And now you know!

Because knowledge is power!

_G.I. JOE!_


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> No thanks. In class. I'm not sure at all what you're trying to argue. Are you arguing for or against circumcisions?


 
Neither. I'm talking about penial diseases.

*PENIAL DISEASES!*


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

Which has what to do with this thread?


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> Which has what to do with this thread?


 
Well, if you read my first post, you'd know.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> they're being immature and are too stupid to know it.





Nickk said:


> Well, if you read my first post, you'd know.


Irony, no? You have to deal with it now.


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Well, if you read my first post, you'd know.



I did.  I assumed you were arguing a point as to why one should have a circumcision, but you promptly replied that that wasn't the reason.  You're talking about *penile* diseases for some reason and I haven't the slightest clue why.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> I did.  I assumed you were arguing a point as to why one should have a circumcision, but you promptly replied that that wasn't the reason.  You're talking about *penile* diseases for some reason and I haven't the slightest clue why.


OR he could be just making a statement. No argument, just a fact.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2008)

Since ferret guy is too lazy to do the research, I'm just going to ignore him and say if you judge circumsicion based purly on feelings, and not on scientific facts, than you need to be hit in the head with a textbook.



I wonder how many times I can change this post before it times out?


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not about to research these diseases because I'm in class and I'm going to safely assume that the subject is not meant to be viewed in public. 

I was not talking about anything other than *a slight loss of feeling on the head of your freaking shaft.* Nothing else.  Never did I say one should have one, nor the other.  I'm beginning to wonder which person actually did the reading here.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> if you judge circumsicion based purly on feelings, and not on scientific facts, than you need to be hit in the head with a textbook.


^ This. except replace "scientific facts" with "health priorities".


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> I'm not about to research these diseases because I'm in class and I'm going to safely assume that the subject is not meant to be viewed in public.
> 
> I was not talking about anything other than *a slight loss of feeling on the head of your freaking shaft.* Nothing else. Never did I say one should have one, nor the other. I'm beginning to wonder which person actually did the reading here.


 
Not me, obviously.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> I'm not about to research these diseases because I'm in class and I'm going to safely assume that the subject is not meant to be viewed in public.
> 
> I was not talking about anything other than *a slight loss of feeling on the head of your freaking shaft.* Nothing else. Never did I say one should have one, nor the other. I'm beginning to wonder which person actually did the reading here.


 
You're on a furry board, talking about circumsicion, and you're doing this in class?

Are you a NASA astronaut too?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Not me, obviously.





Nickk said:


> You're on a furry board, talking about circumsicion, and you're doing this in class?
> 
> Are a space astronaut too?


Was that trip really necessary?


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 12, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> It's easier to get aids...



Ooooh... I'm sorry, wrong answer but thanks for playing!


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> You're on a furry board, talking about circumsicion, and you're doing this in class?
> 
> Are you a NASA astronaut too?



No, I'm just bored in programming class.


----------



## Emil (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.cirp.org/library/disease/cancer/boczko/


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> No, I'm just bored in programming class.


 
Why don't you use your time wisely and look at 

*penile diseases*?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Why don't you use your time wisely and look at
> 
> *penile diseases*?


Sound like mind rape. Forcing him to learn something.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sound like mind rape. Forcing him to learn something.


wait.. school?? ahhhh my brain


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Why don't you use your time wisely and look at
> 
> *penile diseases*?



lol no.  



Silibus said:


> Sound like mind rape. Forcing him to learn something.



Learning about penis defects as opposed to... say, programming? No, don't think so. Sorry.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> Learning about penis defects as opposed to... say, programming? No, don't think so. Sorry.


Programming sounds fun. :-D


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

It definitely can be when you things finally start working for you.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> *1.)* This is up for argument because you've probably been circumsized your whole life and don't have anything to compare it to.
> 
> *2.)* Having foreskin can make the head very sensitive to things like rubbing up against your underwear/jeans. If this kind of thing does not bother you, that's an argument as to how you lose feeling without foreskin.


 

*1.* Penile sensitivity is relative to the person, his or her own genetics, and their subsequent personal experience with the sexual organ. Now, you might not trust me on that observation, so here's a good follow-up resource that you can fact check my arguments against.

http://www.jackinworld.com/

*2.* My penis head is pretty sensitive to things like that -- so that's an argument as to how feeling is relative to sexual exposure / choice / genetics. I'd encourage everyone to be happy with what they've got -- and if you're concerned about a sexual matter, to please, seek out a personal physician.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Bambi said:


> *1.* Penile sensitivity is relative to the person and his or her own personal experience. Now, you might not trust me on that observation, so here's a good web resource to start from.
> 
> http://www.jackinworld.com/
> 
> *2.* My penis head is pretty sensitive to things like that -- so that's an argument as to how feeling is relative to sexual exposure / choice / genetics.


<.< I know that site...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2008)

Bambi said:


> http://www.jackinworld.com/



What the...?



Bambi said:


> I'd encourage everyone to be happy with what they've got



Seeing as how you aren't gonna be able to buy an upgrade for it or replace it anytime soon...


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 12, 2008)

lol, I thought this thread was dead xD

It is true that having foreskin increases the risk of getting certain diseases, specifically STD's for obvious reasons. The foreskin keeps bacteria warm and moist--the two things bacteria needs to grow. In this case, it's obvious that you need to clean your penis thoroughly every day, and after sex especially... but I expect people do that anyway, with or without foreskin. This will lower the risk.

However, as stated in the title, this wasn't meant to be a thread about the health benefits of circumcision... though it did end up being that way. I'm not really interested in what you have or what you think is better, I was just curious to see what everyone had to say about foreskin. Plainly people just want to get worked up about it, claim I have no right to be interested because I'm a woman, and argue <.<...

But, whether you have foreskin or not, it doesn't matter in the end. As long as you're happy with what you've got, and your partner is happy if applicable, that's what is important. I guess what I was trying to get through with this thread was that I don't feel it's fair that parents make this choice for their child. I'll leave it open for a while longer, maybe we can move in a different direction with this conversation?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> lol, I thought this thread was dead xD
> 
> It is true that having foreskin increases the risk of getting certain diseases, specifically STD's for obvious reasons. The foreskin keeps bacteria warm and moist--the two things bacteria needs to grow. In this case, it's obvious that you need to clean your penis thoroughly every day, and after sex especially... but I expect people do that anyway, with or without foreskin. This will lower the risk.


 That made me laugh XD


> However, as stated in the title, this wasn't meant to be a thread about the health benefits of circumcision... though it did end up being that way. I'm not really interested in what you have or what you think is better, I was just curious to see what everyone had to say about foreskin. Plainly people just want to get worked up about it, claim I have no right to be interested because I'm a woman, and argue <.<...
> 
> But, whether you have foreskin or not, it doesn't matter in the end. (1)As long as you're happy with what you've got, and your partner is happy if applicable, that's what is important. I guess what I was trying to get through with this thread was that (2)I don't feel it's fair that parents make this choice for their child. I'll leave it open for a while longer, maybe we can move in a different direction with this conversation?


(1) Very true.
(2) Some parents do it for the well being of their child and I do think they should have that right.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> What the...?
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as how you aren't gonna be able to buy an upgrade for it or replace it anytime soon...


 
Pentium Penis.

It's the future!



> *I'm not really interested in what you have or what you think is better*, I was just _curious to see what everyone had to say about foreskin_.


 
Okay ...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Pentium Penis.
> 
> It's the future!



...actually, if they invent a cybernetic supercock... I'd be in line for one faster than you can say "Borg penis".


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad I don't have one, think they're disgusting D:

Also, I GET ENOUGH PLEASURE KTHX


----------



## bozzles (Nov 12, 2008)

I want mine back...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Another thing that bothers me about this. If you were circumsized from infancy and want it back how would you know if you would like it? And even if you have the choice and you got circumsized as an adult, what if you didnt like it then?


----------



## Telnac (Nov 12, 2008)

ADF said:


> I didn't get a choice in the matter, my parents had me circumcised when I was very young. I'm not exactly sure on the justifications, too embarrassing to sit down and seriously talk about. The few times I have asked I get everything from accidental diaper fires to infections that prevented urinating, no idea why they are highly inconsistent; I just hope it wasn't because of some BS religious reasons or "cleanliness" as so often argued.


Actually, that's why we circumcised my son.  He frequently got infections in his bladder because his foreskin opening was too small to let him pee properly.  He didn't have problems when we was an infant, but as he approached 2, it became worse & worse... to the point where he was crying in fear every time he had to pee because it hurt so much to do so.

Man, they couldn't do that surgery fast enough!  He's been much happier since.

I always thought I was snipped for religious reasons.  After my son's surgery, I found out that the condition runs in the family and I was snipped as an infant as a precaution.  Would have been nice if they'd told me that when my ex was still pregnant!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

Best story ever.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Best story ever.



wat?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

Telnac's story just now.  It was good.


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Telnac's story just now.  It was good.



Shotacat approves.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Telnac's story just now.  It was good.





Takumi_L said:


> Shotacat approves.



...

creepy.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 13, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> If my lack of a penis really bothers you *that much*, I can put my fiance on here, who does in fact have one, and he can talk to you about it.



I don't believe you have a fiance, enjoy your hand.

^Quoting an old post, yes, but it had to be done.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I don't believe you have a fiance, enjoy your hand.
> 
> ^Quoting an old post, yes, but it had to be done.



I snickered a bit.


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2008)

A thread about dicks on a furry forum.  How original.  I realize I am being rather unoriginal by pointing this fact out, as I am sure it has been done far earlier in this thread, but I do believe that it bears repeating, as it is rather symptomatic in our community, this obsession with phallic objects, and all things of such a topic.  Carry on.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I don't believe you have a fiance, enjoy your hand.
> 
> ^Quoting an old post, yes, but it had to be done.



shlick shlick shlick shlick shlick


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 13, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I don't believe you have a fiance, enjoy your hand.



That's fine, you don't have to believe me. This is, after all, The Internetz. I do enjoy my hand, but I daresay he enjoys it better. 

Also, as in the case of Telnac's son, I have no issue with parents doing it for children whose foreskin is causing problems. On several of the websites previously referenced, cited are such problems and they even say that the only solution is removal of the foreskin. Humans are born with several body parts that we don't need. But as I stated before, this wasn't meant to be a discussion on the health issues of foreskin. I imagine that with a boy who has no medical problems with his foreskin from birth, the biggest accomplishment would be to get him to wash his peen at least once daily.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> That's fine, you don't have to believe me. This is, after all, The Internetz. I do enjoy my hand, but I daresay he enjoys it better.



powah booost


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> A thread about dicks on a furry forum.  How original.  I realize I am being rather unoriginal by pointing this fact out, as I am sure it has been done far earlier in this thread, but I do believe that it bears repeating, as it is rather symptomatic in our community, this obsession with phallic objects, and all things of such a topic.  Carry on.



Yup.  Pretty much a constant topic of discussion.  *shrug*

This has more of a medical/scientific bent than most others, though.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 13, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> That's fine, you don't have to believe me. This is, after all, The Internetz.


 True true, but I believe you. 


> I do enjoy my hand, but I daresay he enjoys it better.


XD I bet he does.


> Also, as in the case of Telnac's son, I have no issue with parents doing it for children whose foreskin is causing problems. On several of the websites previously referenced, cited are such problems and they even say that the only solution is removal of the foreskin. Humans are born with several body parts that we don't need. But as I stated before, this wasn't meant to be a discussion on the health issues of foreskin. I imagine that with a boy who has no medical problems with his foreskin from birth, the biggest accomplishment would be to get him to wash his peen at least once daily.


Like I said before, I believe the parents of the child should have the right to circumsize thier child. As long as it is in the best interest of the child.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 13, 2008)

I had a phimosis, so I had no choice

also, it looks much better without and having enhanced sex with foreskin is just bullshiat

srsly, I can glide my skin from my sheath over those glans thingies and the corona :\


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> srsly, I can glide my skin from my sheath over those glans thingies and the corona :\



wat


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 13, 2008)

I was circumcised as an infant, but my dick makes up for it by contracting inside like a sheath.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> wat


amidoingitwrong? :<


----------



## Roland (Nov 13, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I was circumcised as an infant, but my dick makes up for it by contracting inside like a sheath.



That doesn't really sound like a good thing.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> amidoingitwrong? :<



Sheath? Really?



Roland said:


> That doesn't really sound like a good thing.



Yeah.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 13, 2008)

I just think it's really unneeded unless it's for medical reasons, or unless you're doing it for religious reasons, the stupid thing is though alot of people do it either just to "fit in" or some other such stupid reason.

Argh, want mine back. lol


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> I just think it's really unneeded unless it's for medical reasons, or unless you're doing it for religious reasons, the stupid thing is though alot of people do it either just to "fit in" or some other such stupid reason.
> 
> Argh, want mine back. lol



Religious tradition is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> shlick shlick shlick shlick shlick



you sick SOB :neutral:..........

........shlick shlick shlick shlick shlick


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you sick SOB :neutral:..........
> 
> ........shlick shlick shlick shlick shlick



Are you inferring that you are a cunt boy

if so

powah booost


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Are you inferring that you are a cunt boy
> 
> if so
> 
> powah booost



I uh... must've walked in at the wrong time then 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I uh... must've walked in at the wrong time then 0_o



shlick is the onomatopoeia for a woman masturbating

for future reference


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> shlick is the onomatopoeia for a woman masturbating
> 
> for future reference



strange... isn't that a similar sound if you use soap or one such thing?


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> shlick is the onomatopoeia for a woman masturbating
> 
> for future reference


haha lol what


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 13, 2008)

Roland said:


> That doesn't really sound like a good thing.


How would this bother you?  It's still a fully functional dick just with an artificial sheath.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> strange... isn't that a similar sound if you use soap or one such thing?



Only if you're using way too much of it.



mrredfox said:


> haha lol what



Hey, I didn't make it up.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only if you're using way too much of it.



hey, that was a one time thing!... besides, soap can really sting if you use it the wrong way T.T


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hey, that was a one time thing!... besides, soap can really sting if you use it the wrong way T.T



I find that soap can be uncomfortably abrasive.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hey, that was a one time thing!... besides, soap can really sting if you use it the wrong way T.T



Using it the wrong way = using it as motion lotion.  You know how much it hurts when you get soap in your eyes? It hurts when you get soap in its eye too.

Who the fuck needs lube to jerk off? Sheesh.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

No one NEEDS it, per se, but sometimes it just feels nice.

Edit: Or maybe some people do need it, fuck if I know, I get off faster without it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Using it the wrong way = using it as motion lotion.  You know how much it hurts when you get soap in your eyes? It hurts when you get soap in its eye too.
> 
> Who the fuck needs lube to jerk off? Sheesh.



that's what I meant... it got in my "eye"

anyway, it doesn't hurt to try it out. or maybe it does, but whatever


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No one NEEDS it, per se, but sometimes it just feels nice.


This.
I'll use it as an occasional treat.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's what I meant... it got in my "eye"
> 
> anyway, it doesn't hurt to try it out. or maybe it does, but whatever



What

how does that even happen


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What
> 
> how does that even happen



hm... I don't know. I feel embarrassed now


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hm... I don't know. I feel embarrassed now



:roll:


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hm... I don't know. I feel embarrassed now



You've been talking about circumcision and rubbin' one out in this thread, and only NOW you're feeling embarassed?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You've been talking about circumcision and rubbin' one out in this thread, and only NOW you're feeling embarassed?



I'm weird like that


----------



## Bambi (Nov 13, 2008)

> I'm weird like that


 
^.- Welcome to the club. :3~


----------

